# New house. 7.1 worth it?



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I am building a new house and installing a surround system in a great room with a cathedral ceiling. There are no sidewalls as it is open to the kitchen, dining room and entry. I am installing ceiling speakers for the surround in the back. Because it is a v-shaped cathedral ceiling, there is not an option for side speakers.

Is it worth it to install four speakers in the back for 7.1? Given at 7.1 calls for two side speakers, I realize this is sub optimal, but I do not have a choice.

Or should I just go with 5.1 and save on the speakers and installation. 

They are going with foam insulation in the ceiling and would have to make boxes for the speakers. The more I do, the more expensive it gets.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

You could spread the surrounds at the sides a little wider and just use one for the rear. My a/v receiver has the option of using one or two speakers for the rear surrounds. I have a similar shaped room with lots of openings and am using the one rear option, which will be directly over my head at the seated position, as the back of the couch is against the wall, the two sides will be in the soffets at the base of the vault. 7.1 has more listening modes to play with too.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

TheHammer said:


> Is it worth it to install four speakers in the back for 7.1?


I wouldn't do it. One of the hallmarks of a 7.1 set-up is rear-vs-side separation in the surround field. Having all 4 surrounds behind you defeats the purpose. 

With no way to place a pair of speakers at your sides, I would place a single pair of surrounds on the back wall, spread as far apart as symmetrically possible.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, using 5.1 is your best option if you cant place the speakers where they need to be. If you only have one row of seating 7.1 becomes even less important.


----------

